
Humble Book Bundle: Computer Graphics by CRC Press - __exit__
https://www.humblebundle.com/books/computer-graphics-crc-press-books
======
formalsystem
Anyone own some of these books and can comment on how good they are?

I've read/skimmed real time rendering, physically based rendering, Game Engine
Architecture, Graphics Codex and the book of shaders and am wondering how
these books compare.

~~~
__exit__
Of all the bundle books, I only own a physical copy of "3D math primer for
graphics and game development".

Having no prior experience on computer graphics before, I love the book: it is
well-written, concise and explains greatly lots of computer graphics stuff.

There are more math-heavy chapters so it's not a light reading, but little by
little one can learn a lot from it.

I highly recommend it as a base to learn the mathematical concepts and the
terms used in the computer graphics context.

------
copperx
It would be really nice if publishers created "Humble Bundles"of PRINTED
books. Sure, I love my Kindle, but reading development-related texts as ebooks
or PDFs is painful.

~~~
pkaye
That would get expensive fast when you consider the material and shipping
costs. They can't have a $1 lower tier.

~~~
copperx
A $30-$50 lower tier would be more than acceptable.

